
Campus Identity Politics Is Dooming Liberal Causes - jseliger
http://www.chronicle.com/article/Campus-Identity-Politics-Is/238694?key=tZ1LWdA_bVNIm62Zk-gE3OXblqR876StmduxgZ0O_4W4p04qucH2BW-lJNbMIk08QUd6QkFYRjFUdDE0aENybFFrNElDOXRTYWRwNUlTaGV1alktUjBUVDJYWQ
======
redsummer
The people who are criticised in this article do not seem to be changing
course by trying to understand the mood of the country, and the reasons for
Clinton's defeat. Trump will be 'literally Hitler' for these people for a long
time. There needs to be real diversity - diversity of opinion - in the
universities. Otherwise we will have a generation of whiny babies.

